# Perception



## MerakSpielman (Oct 1, 2016)

There are references to the Perception skill, and it has a place on the NEW character sheet.

But the NEW core rulebook has no rules for calculating Perception in the Derived Statistics chapter, nor is it in the index.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2016)

MerakSpielman said:


> There are references to the Perception skill, and it has a place on the NEW character sheet.
> 
> But the NEW core rulebook has no rules for calculating Perception in the Derived Statistics chapter, nor is it in the index.




You do it here same way you do any other check. Form a dice pool of attribute + skill + equipment. In this case, probably INT + _perception_ (but maybe scent or hearing or whatever). There's no special rule for it.


----------

